# HOLIDAY & PET MEMORIAL ORNAMENT FUNDRAISER! $5 donated to our rescue!



## APBT_Fanatic (Oct 23, 2011)

This season, we are partnering up with Doni Mason and partaking in her generous offer for a Holiday & Pet Memorial Ornament Fundraiser!

*For each ornament you buy, $5 is donated to OUR rescue!* You can personalize and choose from dozens of Holiday ornaments, as well as personalized Pet Memorial ornaments to honor and cherish your beloved pets forever.

These ornaments are extremely well made and created to last for years! We received a sample ornament from Doni and it is just beautiful. Purchase an ornament for yourself and for Holiday presents! Each ornament is $10.95 ($5 going towards our rescue!) and shipping is $6.50; however, you can order as many ornaments as you wish and shipping is still only $6.50, as they will be shipped together!

*PLEASE CLICK HERE for more information *

Here are just some of the many samples of these amazing keepsakes! There are Holiday Ornaments of animals (cats, dogs, horses, wild animals), children's movies and TV programs, teen TV programs, Christmas, fantasy, etc.!


----------

